# Highest motorways



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

*The Highest Highway*

Pictures, Comments, stories, etc.
Thank you for looking into this project.
Highways are interesting, not only because its above ground but also because of the toll!
Welcome all! :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master: :master:


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

Highways around here are typically only elevated when they interchange, and theres not a single toll road in north carolina. Im going to go crazy if the proposed toll on the eastern wake expressway takes effect, tax those freakin passer-by's on 95 that dont spend any other money in the state.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

*Karakoram Highway Pakistan*

This is an incredible highway in pakistan linking it to China. Its some 700-800 kms long and passes through some of the worlds highest mountain ranges reaching an altitude of 4733m(15524 ft). 

It is labelled as the "highest metalled border crossing in the world". 

At some of the places, it reaches heights of around 2000ft of vertical drop with the Indus river.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry, i messed up the pics in the posting above
anyone out there with " posting pix for newbies"
:lol: :runaway: 

and this is a highway bridge in france


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

^^ In reality, it doesn't make that impressive curve, of course: this shot was probably taken through a fish-eye lens.

Another shot:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Millau bridge is amazing. But only two suspension spans? I always thought there were more.

EDIT: nevermind, it was still under construction in that picture. I see the steel support towers.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Finally got it right and edited the first post 



Alargule said:


> ^^ In reality, it doesn't make that impressive curve, of course: this shot was probably taken through a fish-eye lens.


Donno, havent seen it yet... but it is surely one of the highest highways bridges.. but one thing though, it is technically a bridge not a simple elevated highway..so donno if it counts in it or not


----------



## Alargule (Feb 21, 2005)

And there are (as you can see on the picture I linked). The above one shows the bridge u/c.


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

Imigrantes Highway, São Paulo, Brazil:


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

Foresthill Bridge - Auburn Ca


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Keep it coming
Ill post pictures soon enough kay:


----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

Here's the highest interstate in the United States...I-70 in Colorado










The Eisenhower Memorial Tunnel is located approximately sixty miles west of Denver, Colorado on Interstate 70. It is the highest vehicular tunnel in the world, located at an elevation of 11,013 feet at the East Portal and 11,158 feet at the West Portal. The Tunnel traverses through the Continental Divide at an average elevation of 11,112 feet. The facility lies entirely within the Arapaho National Forest and is divided by two counties, Clear Creek County at the East portal and Summit county at the West portal.

More info on this link

http://www.dot.state.co.us/Eisenhower/description.asp


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

Trail Ridge Road in Colorado is pretty high... (U.S. 36)


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

I think the highest highways are in Tibet.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Handsome said:


> I think the highest highways are in Tibet.


perhaps some jeepable roads.

But as far as i know, there is one highway in south america and the other is the karakoram highway in pakistan, that qualify as highest highways(paved roads).

Sbarn, any idea how high is that road in colorado?


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

kbboy said:


> perhaps some jeepable roads.
> 
> But as far as i know, there is one highway in south america and the other is the karakoram highway in pakistan, that qualify as highest highways(paved roads).
> 
> Sbarn, any idea how high is that road in colorado?


how stupid.
Tibet has very high qulity expressways.I will post some pics later.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

kbboy said:


> perhaps some jeepable roads.
> 
> But as far as i know, there is one highway in south america and the other is the karakoram highway in pakistan, that qualify as highest highways(paved roads).
> 
> Sbarn, any idea how high is that road in colorado?


Some Tibet roads，I think at least they are much better than the roads in your pics.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

*Tibet road*


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

Handsome said:


> how stupid.


 :bash: 



Handsome said:


> Some Tibet roads，I think at least they are much better than the roads in your pics.


We are not comparing quality here but elevation. I think 4733m is more than 4659m. 

So tibet has some beautiful high mountanious roads , but not the highest. 

Any1 from south america, plz confirm the highest highway there?


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

kbboy said:


> :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the pic show 4659m,then you will say this is the highest of Tibet?

of course not the highest of Tibet.just not taking photoes of higher place.

the average of a road in Tibet is 4000 meters.and the highest place may reach 5000 meters or more.


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

would be wonderfull if u could confirm that and post some pics of the 5000M+ highway


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

very good


----------



## Qingshui (Mar 25, 2006)

There's several passes above 5000 meters in Tibet, i believe the highest is 5348, but there not on the Golmud-Lhasa-Nepali border highway from the pictures above, and the conditions are definetly as good. But some of them will be very soon. 
So talking about highways, maybe the Karakoram, but the highest roads are in Tibet although the road from India to Kashmir has >5000 passes aswell.
Sorry i can't post any picturesat the moment.


----------



## Qingshui (Mar 25, 2006)

Karakoram being the highest road in the world is a rural legend. :yes:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ i m not claiming kkh to be the highest, though i found some articles which say it is.

the following text appears on the pilot guides website:

"The Karakoram is the highest highway in the world. Linking Pakistan with China, it took 30 years to build and is truly one of the greatest feats of engineering since the Pyramids.
"
SOURCE:http://www.pilotguides.com/destination_guide/asia/pakistan/cycling_the_karakorum_highway.php

btw, even pakistan has a lot of passes upto 6000m and roads that are higher than kkh, but imo they dont qualify for paved highways.

i'm still waiting for some one to confirm the highest highway in south america.


----------



## huahuahua_321 (Feb 12, 2006)

The highest highway of the American continent:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan-American_Highway


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice work
BTW: Next time, try to post the original thing if you can


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

nathanh6686 said:


> Foresthill Bridge - Auburn Ca


Oh my goodness! I won't dare to go up here, with my fear of heights.... :runaway:


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

sinjin said:


> Oh my goodness! I won't dare to go up here, with my fear of heights.... :runaway:


Why fear?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

In France, the highest highway in the "A75" (the viaduc of Millau takes part of this highway). The highest point is the "Col de la Fageole" (near the city of St Flour) with 1114 meters.



















The road just beside the Highway:


















In the French alps there is a highway project (A51: from Grenoble to Aix en Provence). The highest point is the "Col Bayard" (near the city of Gap) with 1248 meters:


----------



## DunkleBedrohung (Jul 18, 2005)

Großglockner Hochalpenstraße (2.576 m)


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

very nice


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Beautiful work


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The highest point of a French road is 2802m:


















The Europe's highest road is in Spain in the Sierra Nevada at the "Pico del Veleta" (3398m):


----------



## MirageBistro (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice kay:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Great roads! :applause:


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

Sweet pics


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The Qinghai-Xizang highway has an average height of over 4000m, the road to cross over 3 high mountains with some road's highest point as 4700m in Kunlun Range, 4800m in Fenghuo Mountain, 5150m in Tangula Range (Yakou). It's world's highest paved highway.

The Xinjiang-Xizang (Xinzang) highway has an average height of over 4500m. Its highest point is 5433m! (It was mistaken as 6700m, but using GPS to measure as 5433m altitude). It's world highest unpaved highway. It was built in 1957.

Xinzang highway


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

The world highest paved highway, QInghai-Xizang Highway.

The highest point is Tanggula Mountain section, which is 5231m altitude

google some pictures of this section









The road sign says it's 5231m in altitude





























There is also world's highest railroad!









It is located on the board of QInghai and Xizang



















Fenghuo Mountaing









Road through Kunlun Range









Qingzang highway. The metal sticks are used to prevent frozen of the roadbed


















Beautiful highways in Xizang









Near Lasa


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

I found this Qinghai-Xizang Highway height diagram. It clearly show all the high points of the road.

The left end is Germu city (2815m altitude) in Qinghai, and the right end is Lasa city ( 3654m altitude) in Xizang (Tibet). The total length of this section of the Highway is 1160 Km!

The 3 high points from left to right are Kunlun Range 4765m altitude, Fenghuo Mountain 5010m altitude, Tanggula Range 5231m altitude


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

wyqtor said:


> This is probably the highest motorway in the world. The first time I saw the height of the Eisenhower tunnel, I actually thought it was a mistake.
> 
> I still can't figure out how the I-70 can climb that much... does anyone have some photos?


The figure of 3401m that Chriszwolle posted may be closer to correct, I was just going by what the topo map showed. Colorado is itself a very high altitude state and it is just several sections of loooooooong 6% grades leading up to the tunnel. A bit to the west, I-70 also reaches 3251m at the summit of Vail Pass, just east of Vail, CO (*NO* tunnel).

Denver, CO is about 1600m in altitude.

As for photos, a Google search should yield plenty.

What is the highest point on the Swiss autobahn network?

Mike


----------



## nname (Jul 12, 2005)

For the ones I know in Canada:
BC-5 Hope - Merritt -> Coquihalla Summit 1,244m
AB-1 Calgary - Banff -> Scott Lake Hill 1,410m
BC-5 Merritt - Kamloops -> Clapperton Creek Summit 1,445m
BC-97C Merritt - Peachland -> Pennask Summit 1,728m


----------



## MetroMEX (Dec 12, 2005)

ardmacha said:


> Some of the highest motorway/expressways are in Mexico, where there are over 3000m.


That's correct, after having a look at Google Earth as well as some topo maps, here is the info:

* MEX190D (Mexico City - Puebla) -> Llano Grande, 3254m
* MEX15D (Mexico City - Toluca) -> Puerto Las Cruces, 3176m (although there is a highway sign that sets the altitude at 3035m)
* MEX95D (Mexico City - Cuernavaca) -> Puerto La Cima, 3054m

Data is approximate, but it's certain that they are above the 3000m mark.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Verso said:


> Chris, why didn't you start with Dutch motorways?


Because it's just sad how low they are 

Maybe we win in the lowest motorway! A20 near Rotterdam -6m. :lol:


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

RawLee said:


> We have no high motorways...I suspect the highest would be around 4-500metres...though I have no official data(cant find).


frankly - i'm not sure in that, i think that existing hungarian motorways don't go over 250 m


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

The A25 in Portugal goes over 1000m I think but i'm not sure...


----------



## lewismar (Apr 2, 2005)

*I70*

I doubt it. 
Xining to Lasa Motoway has average elevation over 4000M


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^^ Is that motorway/autobahn?



Chriszwolle said:


> Because it's just sad how low they are
> 
> Maybe we win in the lowest motorway! A20 near Rotterdam -6m. :lol:


Haha. :lol: But very few motorways can beat that! 

P.S.: answer my PM.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

mgk920 said:


> The figure of 3401m that Chriszwolle posted may be closer to correct, I was just going by what the topo map showed. Colorado is itself a very high altitude state and it is just several sections of loooooooong 6% grades leading up to the tunnel. A bit to the west, I-70 also reaches 3251m at the summit of Vail Pass, just east of Vail, CO (*NO* tunnel).


Aren't there many problem in winter with the snow? Isn't it very usual for the interstate to be cut because of the snow?





DFM said:


> The A25 in Portugal goes over 1000m I think but i'm not sure...


I'm quite sure it doesn't reach 1000, because it's highest point (near Guarda) has only some around 800/900m.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Nephasto said:


> Aren't there many problem in winter with the snow? Isn't it very usual for the interstate to be cut because of the snow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it's not bad.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

MetroMEX said:


> * MEX190D (Mexico City - Puebla) -> Llano Grande, 3254m
> * MEX15D (Mexico City - Toluca) -> Puerto Las Cruces, 3176m (although there is a highway sign that sets the altitude at 3035m)
> * MEX95D (Mexico City - Cuernavaca) -> Puerto La Cima, 3054m


Wow, are there any pics available?

Unfortunately I have only driven in the flat Yucatan.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Nephasto said:


> Aren't there many problem in winter with the snow? Isn't it very usual for the interstate to be cut because of the snow?


CDOT (Colorado Department of Transportation) is very good at keeping I-70 open in winter.

Mike


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some Interstates in Wyoming/Montana have barriers in case of extreme blizzards, dust storms and high violent winds.


----------



## mgk920 (Apr 21, 2007)

Chriszwolle said:


> Because it's just sad how low they are
> 
> Maybe we win in the lowest motorway! A20 near Rotterdam -6m. :lol:


Interestingly, in the USA, I-8 bottoms out at about -14m at interchange 107 just west of El Centro, CA. It is in the Salton Sea basin. That is the lowest 'surface' motorway in the USA.

There are underwater tunnels in the USA, especially in the northeast, that bottom out at about -27m.

Mike


----------



## noob(but not really) (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought this would be about *highest elevated freeways above the ground* for some reason :S

Anyone one know what they are?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ I think the French A75 will win that, at least in Europe...

The roadway on the Viaduc de Millau is 270m above the ground.


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

Our viaduct on M7 at Kőröshegy "only" does 88m above the valley...


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

Viaduc du Millau is the highest in the world.

in Croatia it is 125 m high viaduct Limska Draga at A9 (btw itßs 552 m long)


----------



## miw (Jun 19, 2007)

Poland here 

Well... assuming we have any "serious" motorways/expressways, the highest now-ready expressway at about 450m is the S69 (half-profile, near Wegierska Gorka in the Beskidy mountains, close to Slovakian border). It's under construction now and will go up a bit, but I think it won't exceed 700m (near Milowka / Laliki and on the border crossing in Zwardon/Skalite). Also the S7 Krakow-Rabka/Nowy Targ won't be higher than that. 
The highest full-profile expressway is the S1 between Bielsko-Biala and Cieszyn (near Czech border), having in some places around 370m...
The highest motorway: some 350-360m on the A4, crossing the St. Ann's Mountain near Strzelce Opolskie and also for some distance halfway from Katowice to Krakow.

Summing up ? FLAAAT.... ;-)


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

In Germany there are some impressive "Talbrücken" as well, e.g. on the A61.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

DFM said:


> The N339 and a small turing of go too 1993m.
> 
> CAN'T FIND ANY PICS.


Motorways = highways
:yes:
No national roads. Ok?


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

radi6404 said:


> Does Ausria or swizz have any high motorways, or do they follow the deep river valleys which don´t go higher than 1000 m usually?


North entrance of Taurentunnel on A10 reaches about 1300 to 1400 m above sea level. This August (and many more years back) there fell 10-20 cm of snow.


----------



## radi6404 (May 13, 2007)

keber said:


> North entrance of Taurentunnel on A10 reaches about 1300 to 1400 m above sea level. This August (and many more years back) there fell 10-20 cm of snow.


this is the most amazing motorway I´ve travelled on, the landscape is like some deep Rila mountain valley there but a motorway leads there, quite amazing that they have constructed a motorway that leads through such difficult terrain but also bad that they damaged the environment there with that.


----------



## SmarterChild (Jun 19, 2007)

The Swiss A13/E43 is 1650 m above sea level. thats gotta be one of the higest in Europe?


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

^ I don't think the motorway part of it goes that high, only the 2-lane-expressway part of it.

The highest Swiss motorway should be the A2/E35 by the southern portal of the Gotthard Tunnel, at an altitude of about 1,140 m.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

SmarterChild said:


> The Swiss A13/E43 is 1650 m above sea level. thats gotta be one of the higest in Europe?


As said, the A13 is not a motorway there. It has mostly 1 lane per direction. 

Heading north, the motorway stops at Messoco-Sud, which is at approximatly 560m.

Heading south, the motorway stops at Thusis-Nord, which is at approximatly 670m.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

keber said:


> North entrance of Taurentunnel on A10 reaches about 1300 to 1400 m above sea level. This August (and many more years back) there fell 10-20 cm of snow.


Snow in August at 1400m of altitude?!?

That's really weird. I've been several times in the Alps in August, and to see some snow/ice you usually have to go up to 3000m or more.


----------



## jkjkjk (Feb 28, 2007)

China will have one day full expressway to Lhasa. Now highest i can see with help of Google Earth is 2+2 lane stretch (but without grade-separated acces or control of access) ending in Daotanghe, that have 3470 m in highest point.
Some pics from flickr:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

^^ The section pictured above doesnt seem anyway near to 3470m.


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

Nephasto said:


> Snow in August at 1400m of altitude?!?
> 
> That's really weird.


It happens every few years. Of course, this snow quickly melts, but still makes big mess in holiday traffic.


----------



## Nephasto (Feb 6, 2004)

^^It must be fun!


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Llogara Pass is the highest road link in Albania, not exactly a highway but a very important road segment nonetheless. It's built around the hills of Llogara, 800 m above sea level, offering spectacular scenery.


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

wyqtor said:


> This is probably the highest motorway in the world. The first time I saw the height of the Eisenhower tunnel, I actually thought it was a mistake.
> 
> I still can't figure out how the I-70 can climb that much... does anyone have some photos?


Colorado is a pretty high state (highest average elevation in the States) From Denver, it's about 100 kilometers west, so it's enough of a distance for it to climb to that height.

Next time I go up there, I'll bring my camera.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

The highest point of Slovak highway system will be on highway D1 near town Štrba under High Tatras mountains. It will bemore than 900 m above the see level. However, there is many roads which are higher that this highway.


----------



## Jeroen669 (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ Looks a bit depressing.


----------



## Qwert (Jun 25, 2006)

Jeroen669 said:


> ^^ Looks a bit depressing.


It's bad quality of the photos.


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

*Highest points of czech motorways*

Well, I can add data for all motorways in the Czech Republic, so there they are:

D1 near Jihlava (km 104) - 655 masl
D2 near Brno (km 1) - 197 masl
D3 near Austrian border (planned, km 171) - 659 masl
D5 near German border (km 139) - 601 masl
D8 near German border (km 90) - 644 masl
D11 near Trutnov (planned, km 152) - 541 masl

We have also expressways and there may be some higher points, but I have no data about it


----------



## jkjkjk (Feb 28, 2007)

kbboy said:


> ^^ The section pictured above doesnt seem anyway near to 3470m.


Just take a note that snowline in tibet is near 5000 m. Two more pics from panoramio:
nearly Hairpin turns section








hi res http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/3633071.jpg
sign on end:


----------



## Marcus797 (Nov 18, 2007)

nname said:


> For the ones I know in Canada:
> BC-5 Hope - Merritt -> Coquihalla Summit 1,244m
> AB-1 Calgary - Banff -> Scott Lake Hill 1,410m
> BC-5 Merritt - Kamloops -> Clapperton Creek Summit 1,445m
> BC-97C Merritt - Peachland -> Pennask Summit 1,728m


^
I think most of these are 1+1 highways not motorways


Chriszwolle said:


> *This thread is not meant for ordinary highways or non-motorway passes.*


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

A big section of the egnatia (A-2) motorway is running through the mountains, the motorway has in total 570 bridges, with a length of 41.6 Km, and 74(double tube) tunnels with a length of 100 km.
The highest bridge is the metsovitikos river bridge which is 110 m tall, and it's still u/c:



















And the longest bridge of thε motorway is the arachthos bridge(u/c):


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

a motorway in Songzong (3030M), Bomi, Tibet, China

_* from Panoramio*_


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That is most certainly not a motorway, but some local road.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

It's actully the G318 (G = National Road)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That doesn't make it a motorway. A motorway is a road with divided roadways with at least 2 lanes per direction, no slow traffic and 100% grade-separation (no traffic lights, intersections, zebra crossings, pedestrians, tractors, etc.)

The Chinese equivalent is called an Expressway.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

okey, i've heard they were to build a expressway connecting Lhasa and its airport (LXA) [37.9km] back in 2009.

Here's the render:










Btw: that is 3,650M above sea level.


----------



## mitasis (Feb 21, 2007)

The highest point of the greek motorways is 1.100 metres. It is on A2 motorway (Egnatia odos) very close to the town of Metsovo between the tunnels of Metsovo and Anilio.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

When the A-23 motorway north of Huesca is completed, it will reach 1280 metres above sea level.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ AP-6 reaches 1.511 meters.

Ruta 3 in Bolivia (a toll motorway) has 2x2 lanes, shoulders, grade separation and is at 4.100 meters altitude.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I know, but this one will be one of the highest. And it only would reach that elevation in only one direction (The other one will be inside a tunnel).
But i'm really impressed that I-70 at Eisenhower tunnel reaches 3404 metres. That's the same height as the highest point of the Pyrenees!


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Bringing back this thread.



ChrisZwolle said:


> Ruta 3 in Bolivia (a toll motorway) has 2x2 lanes, shoulders, grade separation and is at 4.100 meters altitude.


As far as I know, the Chinese G6 expressway, when completed all the way to Lhasa, will reach *5100* meters above sea level at Tangula pass. So beat that!


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I 've found the highest unpaved road in the world. It's good for bicycles and cars that have a high ground clearance (SUVs). It's in Tibet, China. The highest point reaches approximately 5830-5840 meters asl!!!


----------



## Skyline_ (Mar 20, 2013)

This Jeep parking lot seems unusual: Elevation? Around 6650 meters asl!!!

http://www.autoblog.com/2007/04/03/jeep-wrangler-gets-high-sets-record/


----------

